#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  >  Αυθαίρετη πέργκολα στο δώμα

## mariaman

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, δεν ξέρω αν το γράφω στη σωστή συζήτηση αλλά αν μπορείτε βοηθήστε με. Έχω ένα διαμέρισμα με τεράστιο μπαλκόνι και αποφάσισα πριν περίπου 4 χρόνια να κλείσω ένα μέρος του να το κάνω δωμάτιο. Παρόλ'αυτά οι γείτονες κάλεσαν την αστυνομία και τώρα έχω ένα δικαστήριο. Αυτό που προσπάθησα αρχικά να κάνω είναι μια σκεπαστή πέργκολα με κεραμίδια στην οροφή. Φυσικά τώρα διέλυσα την οροφή και έχω αφήσει τα κάθετα ξύλα και αυτά της οροφής που δένυν πάνω στο κτίσμα. Είναι δηλαδή μια ασκέπαστη πέργκολα με σκοπό να βάλω προσωρινά σκίαστρα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω επιτρέπεται αυτό? Χρειάζεται αδεια μικρής κλίμακας? Γιατί μια μηχανικός μου είπε να το χαλάσω όλο επειδη αλλοιώνεται η όψη της πολυκατοικίας. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

"Πέργκολα" με κεραμίδια στην οροφή δεν είναι πέργκολα. Ούτε στον ΓΟΚ '85 ούτε στον ΝΟΚ.
Κατασκευή πέργκολας στο δώμα επιτρέπεται υπό προϋποθέσεις.
Σήμερα, για την κατασκευή οποιασδήποτε πέργκολας απαιτείται έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας σύμφωνα με τον ΝΟΚ.

Απ' τη στιγμή που απευθύνθηκες σε μηχανικό και της ζήτησες τη συμβουλή της για την οποία έχεις τις αμφιβολίες σου, καλό θα ήταν να της ζητήσεις να τεκμηριώσει την απάντηση που σου έδωσε, αν δεν το έχει κάνει ήδη.
Αν πάλι δεν μείνεις ικανοποιημένη μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε άλλο συνάδελφο που θα εμπιστεύεσαι.

----------


## KostasKostas

Καλησπερα. 
1. Ιδιοκτησιακο: Οι οψεις στις πολυκατοικιες θεωρουνται κοινοχρηστες κατα συνεπεια οποιαδηποτε επεμβαση σε αυτες χρειαζεται την εγκριση των συνιδιοκτητων. Το πρωτο πραγμα που θα επρεπε να κοιταξεις πριν κανεις την κατασκευη ειναι το καταστατικο της πολυκατοικιας. Θα σε γλυτωνε απο τα εξοδα... 
2. Κτιριοδομικο: Σκιαστρα επιτρεπονται εφοσον δεν εξεχουν των μπαλκονιων και ειναι κατασκευασμενα χωρις πολλες επεμβασεις στην οικοδομη. Οχι καθετα στηριγματα δηλαδη και αλλες φανφαρες. Απλο σκιαστρο(που μαζευει κατα προτιμηση).

----------

